# I need help!



## Ashclawxd (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello! I'm new to this website and I need help. I'm a 14 year old girl and I think I've been living with ibs since I was in 6th grade (I'm in 9th grade now). In 6th-8th grade people would always make fun of me because I smelled like fart. I don't smell any fart but I KNOW it's there, and I know that I'm the cause of this. I need help, I need some sort of cure because I don't want to go out anymore, with anyone. I don't know what to do about this, though. My mother can't smell so she doesn't know about this... I'm afraid to tell her. I also am afraid to tell my doctor because I feel so disgusting and embarrassing. I also have stomach cramps and I feel bloated all the time. I have severe anxiety when in public and I get migraines all of the time. I always feel dirty, yet I shower twice a day. How can I get rid of these pains in my stomach and also how do I get rid of this fart smell? Please! I need help! I want to live like a normal person, I want to have friends but I can't because I smell bad! Please help me!


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Ashclawxd,

It sounds like you have Fecal Body Odor, or FBO. I don't suffer from this, but I've read several posts about it on this site. I'd search these forums for posts on the subject, and use Google for pages about it elsewhere.

Someone named Jordan is a poster on this site, and he has a blog about his experience with FBO: http://www.mytummytantrum.com. I believe that he successfully treated his problem through a major dietary change.

Don't feel disgusting or ashamed! You have a physical problem that needs to be treated. There's nothing wrong with you as a person, there's just something wrong with your body.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## piyykcir (Aug 3, 2013)

I understand your young and you feel embarrassed but you need to tell your doctor. If there's anyone that could possibly help you, it would be him/her. Even with the advice anyone gives you here, the chance of it being more effective is very low.

Don't be afraid to tell your mom either, she's your mother, she took care of you from the day you were born till now. I don't think she would want something like FBO or anything else to ruin all the time she spent making you grow into the beautiful girl you are today.

Also if your gona have a diet change your going to need to tell your mom as i'm sure she is the one that prepares most of your meals. And the previous post already mentioned http://www.mytummytantrum.com So give it a try, have a talk with your mother with that website!

Good luck!


----------



## PYT (Jul 3, 2015)

I had the same symptoms as you, and I feel your pain because I too was in your shoes. Until I found the permanent cure. I finally found the very inexpensive cure to my uncontrollable and very embarrassing condition. After spending thousands of dollars on doctors visiting, prescriptions, and trying different types of herbs, with no success. I accidentally discovered the cure when my daughter wouldn't eat her snack raisins. So, not letting them go to waste I eat them instead and notice that I've been having regular bowel movements, and such with no negative side effects. And notice that people wasn't standoffish, constantly rubbing their noses, and making rude remarks. Since then I've been eating them ever since, my symptoms went away 100%. I'm slowly getting over my fear of wondering if I smell bad when I'm around people. I don't see people rubbing their noses, and making rude remarks when I'm out in public. I hope that this forums will help others to over come their constant fear of suffering with their embarrassing condition as well. Good luck and eat plenty of healthy raisins. And start living life again.


----------

